# One of the best subwoofers 15in Adire Audio Brahma



## vette_werks (Oct 31, 2014)

Selling my Adire audio Brahma after many years of having it, i think its ready to come out of storage to kick again! 
If you are local you are more than happy to pick it up to avoid shipping this beast. 

Adire Audio Brahma 15 inch Subwoofer SQL SPL XBL 2 | eBay


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

PM Send


----------

